

Scientifically Illiterate Congressmen Are Resigning the World to Ruin - reirob
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/congresss-scientific-illiterates-are-resigning-the-world-to-ruin?trk_source=popular

======
cryoshon
We'd be better off if some scientists were obligated to serve in a political
capacity to regulate the sciences.

As it is now, the idiots are running the show, to everyone's detriment.

~~~
ballard
Hear, hear.

------
anoplus
How about open sourcing a government? Maybe it worth a discussion.

~~~
cryoshon
I'm behind you 100%, but even getting that discussion started will take a
colossal effort.

People don't know what open sourcing even means.

Worse, the government will certainly interpret discussions of open-sourcing as
an affront to its authority/power (rightly so), and will likely attempt to
crush any movement toward that end.

~~~
anoplus
I agree that "People don't know what open sourcing even means" and even that
starts to change. We can use better terms like "open government". I don't
think the government, as powerful as it be, can oppose the concept if gains
enough popularity. It starts from words and inevitably moves to actions. But I
we need to start talking about it more.

